# UEFI not detected on MSI Notebook GT62VR-7RE GTX 1070



## Roxter (Apr 22, 2017)

GPUZ-Z ist not detecting UEFI on my hardware configuration while the system has been set up as UEFI system.
It is a GT62VR-7RE Dominator Pro with an Nvidia GTX 1070.
Checkmark is not set ion the box next to "UEFI":


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 22, 2017)

Please upload the bios using GPU-Z or email it to me, w1zzard@techpowerup.com


----------



## Roxter (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello W1zzard!
Thanks for your reply. Attached you find the bios from the GTX 1070 on a MSI GT62VR 7RE notebook.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 24, 2017)

This BIOS is definitely UEFI, will check why GPU-Z doesn't detect that


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like that BIOS does not follow the specification, the second BIOS clock is some kind of NVIDIA extension which violates the spec. 

"The ROM Signature is a two-byte field containing a 55h in the first byte and AAh in the second byte. This signature must be the first two bytes of the ROM address space for each image of the ROM."

Yet NVIDIA put "56h 4eh" in that place.


----------



## Roxter (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi!
Thank you for taking care. To be honest. Today i recognized my MSI notebook wont boot with desktop lid closed. It sends no video signal to my monitor connected on DP and if I  open the lid there is only a black screen on the notebook display. Booting with the lid open works, however.
Will send it back I guess. Never had so many problems installing Windows 10 as with this MSI notebook.
It started that the current WHQL nvidia driver caused a black screen while booting.
I used a hotfix driver, booting is working but system (hardware) shutdown is now taking 4 minutes.
Will confront MSI management here in Germany with the issues.  I am not amused.

Could the UEFI detection issue be the reason why the current certified driver for Win10 fails to boot the system on certain hardware configurations?
I have no special expertise here but failing UEFI detection because of nonconformity to nvidia spec for me looks like a possible reason for the boot problems aka black screen. I have never checked the error that comes up booting with these drivers, because I actually don't know where to find the logfile.


----------

